# My Remote Start is not working



## RazzRJB (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello,
My remote start is not working in my truck. At first, I thought it was do to the fact that I had dropped my remote in some water. I purchased a new remote transmitter, the same one that originally came with my alarm/remote starter. The alarm/remote starter is a Viper Model: 771XV & the remote is 488V/P/X. 
All I really want to know is what things I should look for. It worked right up until I dropped the remote. I programmed the remote and it works fine except it won't remotely start my damn truck! Can you please help me out here and tell me some things to look for or maybe even possibly I programmed the remote without adding the remote start command. I just don't know, but hopefully one of you could point me in the right direction.
I don't know if it matters or not but, I have a 2006 Chevy Silverado and it was installed right after I bought the truck at Best Buy ... & that's a mess of a story in itself. Thank you.


----------

